# Gorgos Almost Gone



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

We got our hands on the last batch of Gorgos until Monarch makes another run of them. If you haven't gotten yours yet, be sure to do so before we run out, it's inevitably going to happen very soon!

http://www.megahobby.com/gorgothemonsterfrombritishsci-fimoviemonarchmodel.aspx


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

And this being a grade-C horror movie icon….imagine how much faster _The Fly_ would fly off the shelves if it too became the next Monarch kit to see the light of day. We can only cross our fingers!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I need one but don't get paid until the 19th every month


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> And this being a grade-C horror movie icon….imagine how much faster _The Fly_ would fly off the shelves if it too became the next Monarch kit to see the light of day. We can only cross our fingers!


There is something to that for sure. While Gorgo is not a total unknown, there are a good many more familiar, popular monster/characters that would do quite well.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> And this being a grade-C horror movie icon….imagine how much faster _The Fly_ would fly off the shelves if it too became the next Monarch kit to see the light of day. We can only cross our fingers!






And something like Harryhausen kits. I want to see the Cyclops too.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are a ton of Harryhausen kits on the market though (yeah they are vinyl or resin but still...). I like their approach of doing something that is actually NEW.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

djnick66
If you're worried about them running out of Gorgo before you get paid on the 19th, I'm happy to order it for you now and you can pay me back when you get paid


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks... not too worried. There are some on eBay too


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> And this being a grade-C horror movie icon….imagine how much faster _The Fly_ would fly off the shelves if it too became the next Monarch kit to see the light of day. We can only cross our fingers!


Bobby, 
One of the reasons this kit is selling so well is because the folks on this board have been hearing about its development/production for probably 5 years. Photos of the test shot alone have been seen here since 2010. Monarch got and kept us all interested by showing a little more leg year after year.

~RK~


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Bobby,
> One of the reasons this kit is selling so well is because the folks on this board have been hearing about its development/production for probably 5 years. Photos of the test shot alone have been seen here since 2010. Monarch got and kept us all interested by showing a little more leg year after year.
> 
> ~RK~


I'm sure.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not dogging _Gorgo_ at all. In fact, I just got mine in the mail today. But man, a styrene "Fly" kit would be so awesome, as it's one of the only major classic monsters to not have itself made into a plastic kit. And I also understand that Monarch was dabbling with the idea of this, and even previewed it's box, and assembly instructions at one point. Yes, I know it got hung up in licensing, but I guess my point is _if_ licensing came through, I think _The Fly_ would be an even bigger draw as I think it is alot more popular than _Gorgo_. Just sayin'….but yes, I'm happy I got my copy of Gorgo to build.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> There are a ton of Harryhausen kits on the market though (yeah they are vinyl or resin but still...). I like their approach of doing something that is actually NEW.





But that's the thing. There's no styrene Harryhausen kits.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well one thing that's for certain is that this release being up and out so fast increases the likelihood there will be future Monarch productions in whatever they may be.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I'm sure.
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not dogging _Gorgo_ at all. In fact, I just got mine in the mail today. But man, a styrene "Fly" kit would be so awesome, as it's one of the only major classic monsters to not have itself made into a plastic kit. And I also understand that Monarch was dabbling with the idea of this, and even previewed it's box, and assembly instructions at one point. Yes, I know it got hung up in licensing, but I guess my point is _if_ licensing came through, I think _The Fly_ would be an even bigger draw as I think it is alot more popular than _Gorgo_. Just sayin'….but yes, I'm happy I got my copy of Gorgo to build.


 Yea I'd love to see a plastic version of the fly one from the 1st and second original movies I don't mind the resin or vinyl kits I have plenty of those but plastic would be my choice for the fly, and I'm waiting for Gorgo too one of each box heh, now for mama Gorgo. Karl


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Remember there are other vendors selling Gorgo--CultTVman, starshipmodeler, amok time, monsters in motion, entertainment earth...I doubt all of them are in danger of selling out the kit...


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

JeffBond said:


> Remember there are other vendors selling Gorgo--CultTVman, starshipmodeler, amok time, monsters in motion, entertainment earth...I doubt all of them are in danger of selling out the kit...


But Monarch is not selling direct to retailers, they are only selling to distributors -- and the distributors are all out, as is Monarch. The point was that Gorgos will begin to disappear over the next few weeks until Monarch makes another run.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

MEGA1 said:


> But Monarch is not selling direct to retailers, they are only selling to distributors -- and the distributors are all out, as is Monarch. The point was that Gorgos will begin to disappear over the next few weeks until Monarch makes another run.


This is wonderful news that Gorgo is selling so well. It means hopefully that Scott will keep making wonderful kits. Like I said in another post, It is a great time to be a modeler!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

MEGA1 said:


> But Monarch is not selling direct to retailers, they are only selling to distributors --


Well, that's odd. I just saw Monarch's Sinbad and Nosferatu in a Hobbytown USA store about a week ago. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Monarch models were available in a retail store. So maybe the distributors are moving Monarch's product into some retail shops?


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Well, that's odd. I just saw Monarch's Sinbad and Nosferatu in a Hobbytown USA store about a week ago. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Monarch models were available in a retail store. So maybe the distributors are moving Monarch's product into some retail shops?


Hobby stores get most of their products from distributors. Nothing odd about it.

Dave


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Well, that's odd. I just saw Monarch's Sinbad and Nosferatu in a Hobbytown USA store about a week ago. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Monarch models were available in a retail store. So maybe the distributors are moving Monarch's product into some retail shops?


Right like this guy ^^, the channel in the industry is usually Manufacturer (e.g. Monarch) --> Distributor (e.g. Stevens International) --> Retailer (e.g. MegaHobby) --> Consumer (You!)

In the past Monarch has sold directly to the retailers, but they have stopped doing so, and are dealing only with distributors, like the majority of manufacturers (much easier to deal with <10 giant customers than 600 small ones).


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Is it not possible that some of the retailers ordered _Gorgo_ from their distributors, and that maybe we might see the odd _Gorgo_ model appearing in some shops? No??


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Is it not possible that some of the retailers ordered _Gorgo_ from their distributors, and that maybe we might see the odd _Gorgo_ model appearing in some shops? No??


Yes, that is absolutely possible! I can't imagine every single retailer in the country has sold out, but of course if a LHS in Oregon has a couple Gorgos, it's kind of difficult to get it if you're in Boston, for example. But yeah, we'll see some odd ones popping around until Scott makes another run.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

If you see an older Monarch model in a Hobby Shop somewhere, it's probably been on the shelf since its release. I wouldn't bank on the off chance of running into one, though.

Get the Gorgo now. If nothing else, it will negate the need to post "why is Gorgo selling for so much on eBay?" two years from now....


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

As of Friday last, my LHS had approx. 8-10 Gorgos (both boxes I think).
Great price too - $28'ish.
The week before that, I saw a Nossy laying around, but either they moved it or it sold as I didn't see it.
They did have Sinbad when he first came out.
Hopefully, they will have the Ghost when he is re-released.

Andy


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I buy direct from a distributor that just received their shipment of Gorgo today (5/12/14). They have both versions and I'm placing an order with them tomorrow or wed. I would be happy to pick up some extra for anyone that needs them. Please send me a PM ASAP if interested.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

...........And let the aftermarket party begin:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monarch-Gor...307877684?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item258eb2e134


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

I missed out on Nosferatu the first time around, and got a Frightening Lightening edition cheap with a Jekyll F.L. edition off ebay. So I am sure some lucky fellows will do well on a Gorgo here and there later if they look diligently. However, I am glad that Monarch brought Nosferatu back out in the Square box edition because I bought three of them! Two for my boys and one that will get used with a COPP conversion. So, unless one wants to wait and take there chances, if you think you need a Gorgo you should get it. Personnally, I am not a "giant" monster fan outside of King Kong. But Wyatt will get a Gorgo. 

Rob


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> ...........And let the aftermarket party begin:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monarch-Gor...307877684?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item258eb2e134


Cool!
I've been waiting for this to be released.
Saw it on Cult's site a while back.

Too close to WF to go spending cash right now though.


----------

